# I cant spin off boxes and rails!!!!



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Jump higher. Turn harder. Wind up to the extent you can while in the slide.
But most of all, remeber your body follows your head. Lead with your eyes.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

do an ollie and then spin, the reason for your underrotating is that you cant get a decent grip on the box due to the wax, so pop and then spin


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

how long are the boxes you are doing them on? maybe you dont have enough time to reset before the spin.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

SUPERGILDO said:


> how long are the boxes you are doing them on? maybe you dont have enough time to reset before the spin.


They are fairly short, I would imagine it would be easier on a long box to setup, but I've just been moving slower over the box to compensate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Windup and speed is key, since it will give you the momentum you need to complete the spin. Generally I can spin frontside off boxes flat based, for backside I usually lock in to the toe side rail of the box to give me added momentum to get around a spin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

when i spin off a box I dont do a typical ollie. I do the both feet at the same time jump and spin. I find it easier... :dunno:


----------

